# I now have a pocket watch :)



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I am completely taken with this pocket watch that I really feel I stole from another member. The dial has a lovely dual colour to it, almost 3d at times. Moving from a silver inner circle with greyish band containing the numerals then a thinner outer band. As you move your perspective from right to left the inner and outer dials change to a subtle light bronze which seems almost to pop up from the dial. And the numeral band changes to white.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! That is just bizarre and rather lovely.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

It's a beaut. You dint know how tempted I was even at the original price but knew it would be something I'd have to wait untold years to find the occasion to wear it. I love the idea of a fancy suit and pocket watch. Cutthroat razor has to come first though  I like gentlemens things.

If you ever get to such a stage, first refusal?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hughlle said:


> It's a beaut. You dint know how tempted I was even at the original price but knew it would be something I'd have to wait untold years to find the occasion to wear it. I love the idea of a fancy suit and pocket watch. Cutthroat razor has to come first though  I like gentlemens things.
> 
> If you ever get to such a stage, first refusal?


 Of course


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Wow. That is rather lovely.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m glad you like it, Steve


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m glad you like it, Steve


 Why would anyone not.

Well sacrificed Mac. :wink:

Nice watch indeed.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice watch and chain. watch chains are collectable. just wait, and the vests will come back in style.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Why would anyone not.
> 
> Well sacrificed Mac. :wink:
> 
> Nice watch indeed.


 It certainly is Stan but I must admit that when no one seemed to be taking any interest in the sales post I thought I was the only one who appreciated it :sadwalk:

Still, I`m glad it has gone to someone who obviously does appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

it is very much appreciated, I've notice that under incandescent light it reverts to a two tone grey. Lack of funds can sometimes be perceived as lack of interest when selling. There are quite a few watches that have sat unbought that had I not been diverting 99% of my funds to a car repair I would have purchased. I really should not have bought the Services, but your price was just to good to miss. :yes:


----------

